# fish chowder



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Been thinking about how much i love clam chowder, and how well some fish might go in that kind of soup. A fish chowder maybe. Ive never made my own chowder, and dont really no how this would turn out, but i think it would be tasty. Any one have any ideas??:fishing: 

just need new ways to cook the fish i catch:fishing: 

-Jeff


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

chowder is a PAIN to make. Look up recipes for seafood chili. I picked up something from Publix one time and of course didn't follow the recipe of the chili and suited it to my own taste.


----------



## Terry (May 25, 2006)

Check this website out. www.cooks.com. Got some real good recipes. good luck.


----------

